# Scott's modest slipper collection



## ScottMcC (Jan 16, 2007)

Paph lowii spike progress...not too much longer!




Paph Landmark




4 Phrags on the left, 4 Paphs on the right. 2 of each in spike at present. Not too bad!

They are: 

Phrag longifolium, La Vivace Epicure Phyllis D Turner, besseae, and Cape Sunset

Paph Landmark, Vert x Treasure Island, lowii, and wardii


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 16, 2007)

great start :clap: Sounds like you need a Chicagoland spree next fall


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## bwester (Jan 17, 2007)

Thats how big my collection was just last year...... and then I became infected by a few members here (ahemmm heather, ross and lien) :rollhappy: 
now i'm a full blown addict.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 17, 2007)

bwester said:


> Thats how big my collection was just last year...... and then I became infected by a few members here (ahemmm heather, ross and lien) :rollhappy:
> now i'm a full blown addict.



Think I know what you mean. But now I'm scared, so how many do you have?

Barbara


----------



## bwester (Jan 17, 2007)

Barbara, I'm afraid to count them. I know its over 100 for slippers. with other orchids, probably close to 300. scary.


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 18, 2007)

you'll have 100 slippers in no time


----------



## Heather (Jan 18, 2007)

Blake, you're something else! 
It is easy to go nuts where slippers are concerned!


----------



## LindaFVB (Jan 18, 2007)

Scott, as a newbie to slippers, I have to ask.....do you grow all those under the same conditions? And if so what are your growing conditions. Your picture has a nice variety. I have 6 mottled leaf paphs. and would like to add more variety. I have seen some wonderful pictures and have a very big "wish list".


----------



## Barbara (Jan 18, 2007)

Maybe we're in trouble, eh Scott. I'll need a greenhouse long before I get to 300 orchids.


----------



## ScottMcC (Jan 18, 2007)

they are growing just as you see them in the picture. I use the lowii and the Landmark to shade the two mottled-leaf paphs, and the longifolium gives a little shade to the other phrags as well. the window faces south. there's a building across the street that blocks the light during the noontime hours, but during the morning the sun is unobstructed, and there's a few patches of unobstructed afternoon light. I don't use any supplemental lighting.

temps range from 65 winter mins to 85 summer maxes, with about 5-10º day-night variation. humidity is around 50%.

most of the plants you see are growing in primeagra. the smaller ones are conventional culture, the bigger s/h. they all get dilute (75-100 ppm N) MSU fertilizer with each watering, except for periodic flushes with tap water every few weeks).

I should take a new picture in the next couple days--the phrags opened up new blooms.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2007)

I now have over 100 slippers and more on the way!


----------



## LindaFVB (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks for the detailed answer. Looks like there is no holding me back, now where is that wish list?


----------

